# Saturn radio saying LOC



## S10lifted (Nov 10, 2002)

My fiance locked her keys in her car along with leaving the lights on so her battery went dead. I gave the car a jump but, now her radio says LOC. I googled how to unlock the radio and I can get the first 3 digits by holding 2&3 but, as soon as I hit am/fm like the forum suggested it says LOC again and doesn't give me the rest of the code. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## S10lifted (Nov 10, 2002)

Anyone????


----------



## Mr Timido (Sep 28, 2006)

your best bet would be pullin the stereo out and write down the serial numbers in the back and callin the dealership for the code, we do it all the time on the hondas , just ask nice and maybe they can hook u up


----------



## AlanR (Aug 14, 2006)

GM DELCO THEFTLOCK RADIO UNLOCK CODE:
1. Press and hold presets 2 and 3 for about 5 to 10 seconds until you 
get 3 digits on your display. This is the first 3 of 6 digits you will 
need, so write 'em down. 
2. After doing step one and writing down the code, immediately press 
the 
AM/FM button to get the last 3 of the 6 numbers you'll need, and write 
'em down. (if you wait too long between steps 1 and 2 and the LOC code 
displays again, just start over). 
3. Call this number, it's a prerecorded message, so don't worry about 
having to talk to anyone...1-800-537-5140. The voice will ask if 
you're 
calling for Chevy, Pontiac, Cadillac, etc... 
4. Follow the normal procedure in your owners manual for unlocking the 
radio with your new code...press the hour set button on your radio 
until 
you get the first two numbers of the code, then press the minute set 
button until you've entered the last two numbers. Immediately press 
the 
AM/FM button once the correct code is entered and the code SEC or 
"secured" will be displayed on the display screen. Now, just turn the 
radio on, and your ready to roll.


Hope this helps. I had this happen to me last week.


----------



## S10lifted (Nov 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AlanR_@May 2 2008, 12:11 PM~10560123
> *GM DELCO THEFTLOCK RADIO UNLOCK CODE:
> 1. Press and hold presets 2 and 3 for about 5 to 10 seconds until you
> get 3 digits on your display. This is the first 3 of 6 digits you will
> ...


Thats what I have been trying. I can get the first few digits but, when I hit the am/fm button it says LOC again.


----------



## AlanR (Aug 14, 2006)

While it says your code after hitting the 2 buttons (example 1,4) and it gives you your code like 922 while its showing the code 922 you have to hit am/fm. You only have about 15 seconds to hit it other why it loc's again.


----------



## S10lifted (Nov 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AlanR_@May 5 2008, 01:16 PM~10579277
> *While it says your code after hitting the 2 buttons (example 1,4) and it gives you your code like 922 while its showing the code 922 you have to hit am/fm. You only have about 15 seconds to hit it other why it loc's again.
> *


I hit it as soon as the first part of the code appears.


----------



## AlanR (Aug 14, 2006)

Did U try holding the button down?! This worked for me!


----------



## S10lifted (Nov 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AlanR_@May 8 2008, 11:59 AM~10607769
> *Did U try holding the button down?! This worked for me!
> *


I tried it all bro and nothing worked :angry:


----------



## AlanR (Aug 14, 2006)

HOLLLAAA AT IT with a 2x4 to the faceplate then


----------



## S10lifted (Nov 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AlanR_@May 9 2008, 08:39 AM~10614505
> *HOLLLAAA AT IT with a 2x4 to the faceplate then
> *


I'm close to it. The radio is in my girl's car and she pesters me about it everyday. If I don't get it figured out soon then I will throw this Kenwood in.


----------



## S10lifted (Nov 10, 2002)

Ok I have a 4 digit code for the car but, now I need to find the rest code. The four digit code is 9110


----------



## S10lifted (Nov 10, 2002)

ttt


----------



## S10lifted (Nov 10, 2002)

Radio still isn't working


----------



## 63 Pimpala (Apr 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Timido_@May 1 2008, 11:24 AM~10550834
> *your best bet would be pullin the stereo out and write down the serial numbers in the back  and callin the dealership for the code, we do it all the time on the hondas , just ask nice and maybe they can hook u up
> *


x2


----------

